# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تراز بالا ها یا رتبه برتر ها

## rezzanr

سلام من یه مشکلی که دارم اینه تو برگه ازمون قلم چی خیلی شلخته و بد جور راه حل رو پیاده میکنم. میشه اگه کسی چک نویس یا دفترچه ازمونش رو که پر کرده از از درس های مختلف عکس بده تا ببینم و الگو بگیرم؟ ممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام من یه مشکلی که دارم اینه تو برگه ازمون قلم چی خیلی شلخته و بد جور راه حل رو پیاده میکنم. میشه اگه کسی چک نویس یا دفترچه ازمونش رو که پر کرده از از درس های مختلف عکس بده تا ببینم و الگو بگیرم؟ ممنون


این موضوع هیچ ربطی به عملکرد سر جلسه آزمون شما نداره
در واقع شما سر جلسه هر آزمون دقیقا کاری رو انجام میدی که در منزل بار ها انجام دادی و از سر تکرار به اون کار عادت کردی. یا گاها کار اشتباهی در روند آموزش، تست زنی و تثبیت با مرور و عوامل ظاهری که چندان به چشم نمیاد ولی در برگه آزمون این اشتباهات و باگ ها تازه رو میان که باید اصلاح کنی.

عوامل درونی=

 اگر در تست زنی آموزشی ضعیف عمل کنید و یا آموزشِ شما (درسنامه یا منبع مطالعه) خلاصه و ضعیف باشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:
1. افزایش شک دار ها
2. چندین تست رو پشت سر هم بین دو گزینه میمونید و یا اشتباه میزنید و یا شانسی درست میزنید ولی اعصابتون حسابی بهم میریزه
3. در تحلیل تست ها حوصله کافی برای مطالعه پاسخ تشریحی ندارید و در نتیجه یا تحلیل درستی انجام نمیدین یا تحلیل تون ناقصه.


اگر تست زنی سرعتی شما (اون تست هایی که با تایم قبل از آزمون زدن کار می کنید) به مقدار کافی نباشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:
1. سرعت پایین 
2. زود خسته شدن 
3. بی دقتی ناشی از خستگی 
4. به جواب آخر نرسیدن ناشی از کند بودن سرعت تست زنی و افزایش استرس در حل تست ها (به ویژه مسائل محاسباتی)


اگر مرور نکرده باشید (به هر دلیلی) مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:
1. آشنا نبودن با مبحثِ تستی که در آزمون می بینید (نصف حل یک تست اینه که شما بدونید اون تست از کجای کتاب و کدوم مبحث طراحی شده)
2. در نتیجه کند بودن دست در شروع حل (شروع حل یک تست در واقع نباید بیشتر از 10 ثانیه طول بکشه ولی در صورت عدم مرور دست تون به حل اون تست نمیره چون مغزتون شدیدا درگیر این میشه که این تست از کدوم مبحث طراحی شده و چطور باید استارت بزنم برای حلش)
3. تست رو سر جلسه کنکور یا آزمون در منزل نگاه می کنید حس می کنید تست آشناست ولی راهکاری برای حلش ندارید و غم و اندوه زیاد میرید تست بعدی


اگر سرعت تون در محاسبات ضعیف باشه و در ضرب/جمع/تقسیم/تفریق مشکل سرعت داشته باشید مشکل تون اینطور در آزمون زدن رو میاد:
1. حل رو کامل می نویسید ولی جواب آخر 1 الی 2 دقیقه طول میکشه تا در بیاد ، زیر و روی تست سیاه میشه برای چند عملیات ساده اعصاب تون خورد میشه ولی تست یا دیر به جواب صحیح میرسه یا به جواب غلط میرسید یا اصلا به جواب نمیرسید ته مسئله
2. نه تنها سرعت بلکه دقت تون هم سر آزمون بهم میریزه و در نتیجه بدترین آزمون شما میشه کنکورتون 
راه حل: از همین الان محاسبات رو جدی بگیرید و تایم جداگانه قرار بدین برای انجام سریع تر محاسبات و در منزل حتما سعی کنید به جواب آخر هر تست خودتون برسید و نگید حالا ولش کن من که دیگه بلدم حلش کنم.


اگر مبحثی رو مسلط باشید ، سرعت تون هم بالا باشه و مشکل محاسباتی هم نداشته باشید ولی باز در آزمون زدن به مشکل خوردین ممکنه اشتباهات تون این موارد باشن:
1. در منزل تست می زنید ولی تستی که در سبک و سیاق آزمونی که شرکت می کنید نمی زنید ! 
نتیجه این هست که معیار و ملاک شما سر جلسه عوض میشه و تست های زیادی به صورت ناآشنا رو میان که نه دیدین و نه مدل های مشابه شون رو قبلا حل کردین. 


2. شاید ماهیت ترکیبی فصل رو رعایت نمی کنید.
مثلا عده ای فقط روی فصل X مسلط میشن ولی طراح سر جلسه تست ترکیبی از فصل X با Y , Z طراحی میکنه.
این مشکل با یک جمع بندی ترکیبی انتهای سال حل میشه و سر جلسه به مشکل نمیخورید 
فعلا تحمل کنید.


3. ممکنه در آزمون جامع تر به تنظیم زمان و پخش تایم دقت نداشته باشید
این مشکل هم مشکلیه که عموما با چند آزمون و شناخت روی خودتون قابل حله و به جمع بندی نرسیده اگر آزمون زدن تون پیوستگی داشته باشه رفته رفته خودتون این مشکل رو حلش میکنید.

عوامل ظاهری=

اگر درشت می نویسید و عادت به ریز نویسی ندارید:
این مشکل بویژه در حل مسائل ریاضی/فیزیک و شیمی سر جلسه حال تون رو میگیره و شما با این که روش حل سوال و تمام مراحل حل رو بلدید با صحنه ترسناک ورود راه حل سوال n به صورت و گزینه های سوال n+1 روبرو میشید. در این صورت احتمال از دست رفتن دقت و تمرکز سر هر سوال و غلط زدن به شدت بالاست. اگر ریز نمی نویسید از همین الان خودتون رو عادت بدین به این کار. برگه های چرک نویس تون رو به قسمت های کوچک تر با خط کش تقسیم و سعی کنید هر سوال رو در یکی از مربع (یا مستطیل) ها حل کنید.

اگر پاسخ رو شلخه می نویسید:
ناشی از عدم تمرین (تست) زیاد و مرور های شماست. روان بودن دست در حل سوالات سر جلسه آزمون کاملا بستگی به تعداد تست سرعتی داره که در منزل حل شده. هر چه آزمون های تک درس و جامع بیشتری زده و تحلیل کرده باشید دست شما نیز سر جلسه روان تر راه حل هر سوال را بروی دفترچه آزمون پیاده می کند و برعکس.

----------


## rezzanr

> این موضوع هیچ ربطی به عملکرد سر جلسه آزمون شما نداره
> در واقع شما سر جلسه هر آزمون دقیقا کاری رو انجام میدی که در منزل بار ها انجام دادی و از سر تکرار به اون کار عادت کردی. یا گاها کار اشتباهی در روند آموزش، تست زنی و تثبیت با مرور و عوامل ظاهری که چندان به چشم نمیاد ولی در برگه آزمون این اشتباهات و باگ ها تازه رو میان که باید اصلاح کنی.
> 
> عوامل درونی=
> 
>  اگر در تست زنی آموزشی ضعیف عمل کنید و یا آموزشِ شما (درسنامه یا منبع مطالعه) خلاصه و ضعیف باشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:
> 1. افزایش شک دار ها
> 2. چندین تست رو پشت سر هم بین دو گزینه میمونید و یا اشتباه میزنید و یا شانسی درست میزنید ولی اعصابتون حسابی بهم میریزه
> 3. در تحلیل تست ها حوصله کافی برای مطالعه پاسخ تشریحی ندارید و در نتیجه یا تحلیل درستی انجام نمیدین یا تحلیل تون ناقصه.
> ...


خیلی ممنون.

----------


## rezzanr

> این موضوع هیچ ربطی به عملکرد سر جلسه آزمون شما نداره
> در واقع شما سر جلسه هر آزمون دقیقا کاری رو انجام میدی که در منزل بار ها انجام دادی و از سر تکرار به اون کار عادت کردی. یا گاها کار اشتباهی در روند آموزش، تست زنی و تثبیت با مرور و عوامل ظاهری که چندان به چشم نمیاد ولی در برگه آزمون این اشتباهات و باگ ها تازه رو میان که باید اصلاح کنی.
> 
> عوامل درونی=
> 
>  اگر در تست زنی آموزشی ضعیف عمل کنید و یا آموزشِ شما (درسنامه یا منبع مطالعه) خلاصه و ضعیف باشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:
> 1. افزایش شک دار ها
> 2. چندین تست رو پشت سر هم بین دو گزینه میمونید و یا اشتباه میزنید و یا شانسی درست میزنید ولی اعصابتون حسابی بهم میریزه
> 3. در تحلیل تست ها حوصله کافی برای مطالعه پاسخ تشریحی ندارید و در نتیجه یا تحلیل درستی انجام نمیدین یا تحلیل تون ناقصه.
> ...


من واقعا نمیدونم تحلیل تست اموزشی یعنی چی. مشاور من اصرارش رو اینه تستایی که تو دروس محاسباتی درست میزنی نیاز به پاسخنامه نداره. و توی زیست فقط گزینه هایی که شک داری رو بررسی کن. نمیدونم درسته یا نه...

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من واقعا نمیدونم تحلیل تست اموزشی یعنی چی. مشاور من اصرارش رو اینه تستایی که تو دروس محاسباتی درست میزنی نیاز به پاسخنامه نداره. و توی زیست فقط گزینه هایی که شک داری رو بررسی کن. نمیدونم درسته یا نه...


دقیقا اشتباهت همینجاست...مرحله ی تست آموزشی برای دروس حل کردنی (ریاضی/فیزیک/مسائل شیمی) و قاعده مند (مثلا گرامر زبان یا قواعد عربی) معمولا بیشتر از بقیه طول میکشه
چرا؟
چون کاری که شما باید بکنی اینه که متمرکز تر تحلیل تست هارو انجام بدی
جواب که دادی فارغ از درست یا غلط بودن
پاسخنامه رو خوب چک کنی
ببینی مثلا دلیل درست بودن گزینه ی ۲ چیه؟
چرا ۳ گزینه ی دیگه غلط ان؟ 
دام تستی ای که طراح برات پهن کرده از کجای درسنامه بوده که بهش توجه کافی نداشتی؟
و مرحله ی مهم تر اینه که در زیست حتما نکته مهمی که بهش توجه نداشتی رو در دور اول که تست میزنی داخل پاسخ نامه مارک دار کنی و روز های بعدی و در بازه های مرور دوباره نکات مارک شده رو از پاسخ نامه بخونی و حالا تصمیم بگیری کدوم نکات هنوزم ارزش اینو دارن که وارد کتاب درسی کنی. یا واسه ریاضی/فیزیک و مسائل شیمی سوالی که اشتباه حل کردی رو با مداد علامت دار کنی تا در بازه های مرور وقتی دوباره به تست های علامت دار پاسخ میدی از بین تست های علامت دار سوالات تیپ و مهم تر علامت شون باقی بمونه و بقیه سوالات علامت شون پاک بشه. (این میشه مرور هدفمند)
شما برای زدن تست یک مبحث سر جلسه آزمون بیشتر از این که به آموزش اون مبحث نیاز داشته باشی به تثبیت با مرورش نیاز پیدا خواهی کرد.
اکثر غلط/نزده های بچه هایی که آزمون (بویژه قلم چی) میرن مخصوصا در آزمون های جامع بعد از  عید ناشی از نخواندن و حذف کردن نیست، ناشی از ماست مال کردن و عدم تثبیت درست حسابی اون مباحثه.
اما در آزمون های تک درس و تست زنی سرعتی نیازی به مطالعه پاسخ سوالاتی که درست زدی نیست. (ولی همچنان برای زیست پیشنهاد میکنم حتما مو به موی پاسخ نامه هر آزمونی که شرکت می کنی رو تمام و کمال مطالعه کنی، در واقع بهترین جزوه زیست شناسی اونی نیست که سر کلاس های خصوصی و عمومی به شما میدن، بهترین جزوه زیست شناسی پاسخ نامه آزمون چغری هست که طراحان اون آزمون هزار نکته ای که میدونستن همه بچه ها درش مشکل شدید دارند رو چپوندن در چند صفحه پاسخنامه آزمون و به شما میدن)

----------


## rezzanr

> دقیقا اشتباهت همینجاست...مرحله ی تست آموزشی برای دروس حل کردنی (ریاضی/فیزیک/مسائل شیمی) و قاعده مند (مثلا گرامر زبان یا قواعد عربی) معمولا بیشتر از بقیه طول میکشه
> چرا؟
> چون کاری که شما باید بکنی اینه که متمرکز تر تحلیل تست هارو انجام بدی
> جواب که دادی فارغ از درست یا غلط بودن
> پاسخنامه رو خوب چک کنی
> ببینی مثلا دلیل درست بودن گزینه ی ۲ چیه؟
> چرا ۳ گزینه ی دیگه غلط ان؟ 
> دام تستی ای که طراح برات پهن کرده از کجای درسنامه بوده که بهش توجه کافی نداشتی؟
> و مرحله ی مهم تر اینه که در زیست حتما نکته مهمی که بهش توجه نداشتی رو در دور اول که تست میزنی داخل پاسخ نامه مارک دار کنی و روز های بعدی و در بازه های مرور دوباره نکات مارک شده رو از پاسخ نامه بخونی و حالا تصمیم بگیری کدوم نکات هنوزم ارزش اینو دارن که وارد کتاب درسی کنی. یا واسه ریاضی/فیزیک و مسائل شیمی سوالی که اشتباه حل کردی رو با مداد علامت دار کنی تا در بازه های مرور وقتی دوباره به تست های علامت دار پاسخ میدی از بین تست های علامت دار سوالات تیپ و مهم تر علامت شون باقی بمونه و بقیه سوالات علامت شون پاک بشه. (این میشه مرور هدفمند)
> ...


خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخ های کامل. شما هم کنکوری هستین ؟

----------

